# There shall be voice!



## PatrickBaer (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey ho!

I'd like to make my computer talk. I would basically use Mbrola/Festival (for output, not so difficult I guess) and Simon listens. It should be able to do basic tasks, nothing difficult. 

Basic would mean, respond to a couple of standard commands like "Email, list unread" or "Firefox, bookmarks freebsdforums"

A nice to have would be recognition of non-standard free text, like "Email, create new to Steven Johnson" and the computer should look up Steven Johnson in my contact list. 

So the questions for input is: How could I make Simon listens steer programs like firefox?

And the question for output is: How can Thunderbird or whatever email client I use pass a new email to mbrola?

Glad if you could provide any feedback!


----------

